# [SOLVED] Local Disk C:\ is not accessible Access is denied



## Jackjam

Hello Tech Support Forum!
I have this problem of accessing local disk c, whenever i try to open it i get the message 'C:\ is not accessible Access is denied'. I am using TOSHIBA L500, OS is Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit.
This problem started when i wanted to deny access to a certain folder in Local Disk E: in which after finishing the process, still access was not denied, so i cut the folder and pasted it in Local Disk C: and run the same procedures to deny access to that folder, after completed is when i realized that the whole disk C: is not accessible and its used and free space is not shown. The processes i used to deny access to a folder are: 
1. Right clicking the folder i want to deny its access - properties - security.
2. Then i go down to "To change Permissions, click Edit. - then i click Edit.
3. I go to permissions to authenticated users and put Mark to all check boxes in 'Denny' side.
4. I finish by clicking Apply then Ok.
I always used this method for a long time now to primarily (though not much that effective) preventing unauthorized people to open my private folders. And i have never faced this problem of 'C:/ not accessible access denied'.
I real need your help in this because i tried every way like, a) repairing windows using windows DVD, b) system restoring with windows DVD and without it, c) using [FONT=&quot]elevated command prompt to run [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]takeown /f C: \ /R , d) right cliking C; properties - security, e) restarting in safe mode and safe mode with command prompt. All these trials failed and i ended getting the message 'C:\ is not accessible Access is denied' help me on this please.
[/FONT]
Thanks in Advance
Jackjam.
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Local Disk C:\ is not accessible Access is denied*

Which private folders would that be? Documents, Music, Pictures? If you have another profile on your system for other people by default they will not have access to those folders if they are in the C: drive. If they are not default documents, pictures, music folders created by Windows in another drive you can deny access to them by just ticking deny "List Contents"


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Local Disk C:\ is not accessible Access is denied*

enable the hidden administrator account then log out or your account and log in as the Administrator and un-do what you did.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Local Disk C:\ is not accessible Access is denied*

Hi, I doubt you will be able to easily undo this from the admin account. I take it your user account (the one you usually log on with) is admin?. Your ACL's are messed up (access control lists), so we need to do a bit of work, as you have windows 7 the RE (recovery environment) is built in, boot to safe mode and select the "repair your computer" option, go past language setup and note the load into windows ram VM it will say what partition the OS is assigned (usually C, if not change C: to what you see.

Select command prompt from the options, at the x sources prompt type:-

(press enter after each line)



Code:


takeown /A /F C:\
takeown /A /F C:\Windows
takeown /A /F C:\Windows\System32

Close the Command Prompt, then click Restart.

You should now be able to log into windows and access c: drive

Next go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-



Code:


takeown /f C:\

 press enter

You will see a success message the file c:\ now owned by.. "your user name".

next still at cmd prompt type:-



Code:


icacls C:\ /grant your user name:f

 press enter

where your user name is the same as returned by the first cmd.

Restart computer and you should be OK.


----------



## akshayendra

*Re: Local Disk C:\ is not accessible Access is denied*

Thanks a lott ...it worked for me!!!:dance::dance:


----------



## jenae

*Re: Local Disk C:\ is not accessible Access is denied*

Hi, nice to see someone gets a benefit from your work and is grateful. Thank you.


----------



## jenae

Hi, you probably should have started a new thread and give us the details. I assume from what you posted that you are in the RE (repair your computer) and have opened a cmd prompt, if this is the case then at the X:sources> type:-

bcdedit | find "osdevice" press enter

The partition that the RE has assigned to the OS will show if it is D: then where you C: change to D: you do this at your own risk.


----------



## CRkid

jenae said:


> Hi, you probably should have started a new thread and give us the details. I assume from what you posted that you are in the RE (repair your computer) and have opened a cmd prompt, if this is the case then at the X:sources> type:-
> 
> bcdedit | find "osdevice" press enter
> 
> The partition that the RE has assigned to the OS will show if it is D: then where you C: change to D: you do this at your own risk.


The command returns partition=D:
Does that mean on your above commands do I change all of the C's to D's?
Example - takeown /A /F D:\ ??
Thanks


----------



## jenae

Hi, yes all the C:'s to D:'s


----------



## genemich22

Hi Jenae, good day!!!

I have the same problem as Aksyayendra and I still didnt fixed my laptop...where can I find the "repair your computer" option???I searched it in my research bar at the start button but it only gave me "restore your computer"...I entered there 
but the only thing i saw was "back up data"...please help me...thanks...


----------



## genemich22

I also tried the command prompt in safe mode and i entered the codes given above and when I pressed the enter button, it is still access is denied...


----------



## genemich22

I right clicked the command prompt and cmd and chose run as administrator but still 
access is denied...


----------



## Techtard27

Okay, so I read and did all of this because I too have this problem but none of mine will work cause it says my stuff is not who I say I am, and I am having so much trouble fixing it, please message me to help me or something, I just got my lap top a week ago and already ruined it......


----------

